# KEF model Identification



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

I am thinking of trading a friend of mine my old PB13 Ultra for a pair of KEF floorstanding speakers. They are about 15 years old, and I remember when we looked them up to try to find a matching center channel about 4 or 5 years back, the center was around $5000. From what I understand, KEF was bought out (?) around that time so they phased out and changed a lot of the line. 

Problem is right now he is not home and cannot remember the model number, and I of course am impatient and would like to google these for some more information. He won't be home til the end of the month, so I'm hoping before then someone can help me identify these by my description. 

They are tall, heavy and very well built feeling, I helped him move them in. They have 3 10" mids/woofers, a tweeter and a subwoofer built into the bottom. Not sure of the size on the sub and I'm not sure if it is active, but I do not think so. Anyone have any idea what they are?


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

Did a bit of research, looks like they are KEF Model 4's. Now the question turns to is this a good trade for an out of warranty PB13 Ultra in great shape? The KEF's are as well.


----------

